# How to tell if alfalfa is Gone bad or still good?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

How do I tell? I've had alfalfa for 3-4 months sitting in my barn never been wet and it's been in a dry place 

How do I tell if it's no good to goats?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It would be moldy or smell bad... My hay is over a year old now, still just fine...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok it doesn't smell or getting moldy 

Thanks !


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

And it doesn't feel like it's turning to dust? Then you are golden


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ooooooo no idea..... lol I am In fiji right now I cannot check but it's not being used right now anyways so no harm being done lol 
I just miss my goats  haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the hay has dark, or discolored area's check it. Use your nose, that will let you know, if it smells bad, don't feed it.
Dust cloud when tearing it apart is most likely mold, white dust, dampness.

Alfalfa or any other hay can sit for a very long time and be good, if stored as you are mentioning. Though the ones on the ground maybe bad, on the bottom area, the hay soaks up moisture from there. It is best to put it on pallets or other means to get it off the ground for storage.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I buy my hay once a year, and I store it in my barn on cement floors. Never had a problem with it since it's inside and protected.


----------

